# Tesla Power Diodes



## zoltan (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello, I want to ask you if anyone has experience with this type diodes. After disassemble it looks like this (pictures), do you think it might be gold? This is old tesla zener diodes, for high power. Weight of this small button is 0,03g, I have not tested it yet with acid, so if someone could help me, I would be happy


----------



## zoltan (Sep 25, 2014)

So folks, now i have update. I put these three buttons on XRF spectrometer, and results are 75 % - 82 % gold. Other metal its some kind of steel (Fe,Cr...). Method, that i am using is jaw vice, pliers, screwdriver and hammer. Now calculating, if theoretically every button has 75% gold and weight 0.03g, this is 0.0225g pure gold. I have cca 800pcs of theese diodes, next load wait  . If i am calculating correct, 18g (or more) of gold waiting for me :lol: . 
If is somebody interrest, look for this types - 1NZ70, 2NZ70, 3NZ70, 4NZ70, 5NZ70, 6NZ70, 7NZ70, 8NZ70, 32NP75, 33NP75, 34NP75, 35NP75, 36NP75, 37NP75, 42NP75, 43NP75, 44NP75, 45NP75, 46NP75.

This forum give me a lot of information, so i have a need to give something to him. Sorry for my English  , i hope, you understand everything.

Thanks, have a nice day and nice buttons  .


----------



## butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice pictures, Thanks for sharing with us what your interesting findings, good post.

I had no problem understanding it, or your English, which may even be better written than I could have done, and English is my native language.

I have seen a lot of different types of diodes but have never run into the type you show here, I find those old diodes very interesting, and would probably have saved them if I did have them myself just for their nostalgia sake, I like old electrical, electronic parts and devices many of which will never be made again.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2014)

Zoltan, XRF only measures the surface. Did you melt the buttons before testing? If not then you could have base metal under gold plating.

Göran


----------



## zoltan (Sep 25, 2014)

I am not sure, if this was measured with XRF, but my friends mother working in the Slovak Academy of Sience, and she measured this. She tell me, that is percentage by volume (18kt gold). So i think, she know what she do :lol: i know, that spectrometer was used.

EDIT: So i HOPE, she know what she do :lol:


----------

